# Épargner quelqu'un



## Schrift

Hola quisiera saber que quiere decir la frase: 

La Violence, qui n'épargne personne. Una opción pede ser la violencia no perdona a nadie???


----------



## Little Chandler

Sí, ese es el sentido. También...
_
La violencia, que no respeta a nadie / de la que nadie se libra / que afecta a todo el mundo._


----------



## Schrift

Gracias por la ayuda!!!


----------



## Zazi

Bonjour,

La phrase appartient à un roman qui verse sur la vie d'un jeune émigrant arab à Londres:

"Je voyage d'identité en identité (migrant, mendiant, illégal...) pendant des annés et partout. Le seul vocable qui me définit désormais est clandestin. Parasite *m'épargnerait*. Profiteur aussi. Escroc encore plus. Non, clandestin. Je n'appartiens à aucune nation."

Je pense que, dans ce cas-là, "s'épargner" veut dire "quedarse corto", mais cette traduction ne me plaît guère. Quelque autre idée?

Merci en avance.


----------



## Vergari

Zazi said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La phrase appartient à un roman qui verse sur la vie d'un jeune émigrant arabe à Londres:
> 
> "Je voyage d'identité en identité (migrant, mendiant, illégal...) pendant des années et partout. Le seul vocable qui me définit désormais est clandestin. Parasite *m'épargnerait*. Profiteur aussi. Escroc encore
> plus. Non, clandestin. Je n'appartiens à aucune nation."
> 
> Je pense que, dans ce cas-là, "s'épargner" veut dire "quedarse corto", mais cette traduction ne me plaît guère. Quelque autre idée?
> 
> Merci en avance.



Hola:

Yo creo que diría: "Parásito, me salvaría"

Pero espera otras opiniones 

Saludos


----------



## Paciente

Hola/Salut!
Une petite correction d'abord: c'est arab*e* et non pas arab 
un deuxième petit détail: Si tu dis émigrant, cela implique que la personne est en train d'émigrer, et général cela ne s'applique pas tellement aux personnes. (on parle d'un "peuple émigrant" par exemple). Je crois qu'il vaut mieux parler d'immigré si la personne est déjà installée en Angleterre.

Enfin, pour en venir à ton problème, mon opinion est que l'auteur joue ironiquement avec le sens des mots. Alors que "parasite" ou "profiteur" ont le mérite de le faire appartenir à une société, le mot "clandestin" l'exclut totalement du monde. "Parásito sería poco. No, clandestino" [que es peor]

J'espère t'avoir aidé!


----------



## Zazi

Merci pour les corrections, Paciente. (Le personnage du roman est, en fait, un émigrant, car il est justement en train d'émigrer à Londres; c'est le terme que l'auteur utilise.)

Et merci surtout pour ton éclaircissement. Vous m'avez beaucoup aidé!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Otra opción: "sería (demasiado) suave /sería demasiado flojo.


----------



## Paciente

Zazi said:


> Merci pour les corrections, Paciente. (Le personnage du roman est, en fait, un émigrant, car il est justement en train d'émigrer à Londres; c'est le terme que l'auteur utilise.)
> 
> Et merci surtout pour ton éclaircissement. Vous m'avez beaucoup aidé!



D'accord, dans ce cas c'est bien ça... (comme tu avais dis qu'il vivait à Londres) 
¡Hasta luego!


----------



## albertovidal

Schrift said:


> Hola quisiera saber que quiere decir la frase:
> 
> La Violence, qui n'épargne personne. Una opción pede ser la violencia no perdona a nadie???



la violencia, de la que nadie está a salvo.
ça te paraît bien?


----------



## Pohana

Schrift said:


> Una opción p*u*ede ser la violencia no perdona a nadie???



Si, esta expresión va muy bien. No perdona a + sujeto = el sujeto no está a salvo, no se libra de.
Pohana


----------



## albertovidal

Pohana said:


> Si, esta expresión va muy bien. No perdona a + sujeto = el sujeto no está a salvo, no se libra de.
> Pohana



Creo no estar equivocado pero, NADIE, hace de sujeto en la oración


----------



## Pohana

abertovidal said:


> Creo no estar equivocado pero, NADIE, hace de sujeto en la oración



Exacto ! En Venezuela el sujeto _nadie_ puede estar implicito : la vioencia no perdona (a nadie), nadie está a salvo.

À +
Pohana


----------



## Maupassant

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Cuando ya existen hilos, no abras otro nuevo. Gracias.​
Hola amigos,

este texto va sobre Haití.

No hallo la palabra exacta para traducir "épargner" aquí.

Frase: "Je pense à tous ceux qui ont subi des enlèvements, cette plaie qui gangrène toute la société *sans épargner* désormais personne."

Mi traducción: "Pienso en todos los que han sufrido secuestros, esta herida que cangrena a toda la sociedad sin que desde ahora *se salve* nadie".

¿Alguien me ayuda?

Muchas gracias.

______
nota de moderación
indicar la fuente del texto es obligatorio (norma 4)

Paquita (moderadora)

texto


----------



## Víctor Pérez

***

La opción que propones para traducir *épargner *es correcta.

Sin embargo, la frase en español en su conjunto me parece algo floja.


----------



## Maupassant

Gracias Víctor,

¿dónde ves que flojea mi frase en español?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No me suena bien:

- lo de sufrir un secuestro 
- lo de la herida
- lo de la cangrena
- lo del desde ahora

Pero quizá son solo apreciaciones mías .


----------



## Maupassant

Víctor, gracias por tu interés.

Creo que ***
norma 2 = no desviar de la pregunta inicial

Paquita (moderadora)


----------



## GURB

Hola


> La Violence, qui n'épargne personne. Una opción pede ser la violencia no perdona a nadie???


 Me parece perfecto. Es de uso bastante frecuente como por ejemplo en*...*


> LA violencia no perdona a nadie y se ha instalado no en el fútbol como su mejor asiento, sino en la convivencia de todos los días y entre todos los hombres.


Lo mismo en:


> *sans épargner* désormais personne."


...y, en adelante, *sin perdonar a nadie*/ sin dejar a nadie a salvo.
Un saludo


----------



## Maupassant

Muchas gracias Gurb.


----------

